# Bread recipes using preferments - excellent free download source



## subfuscpersona (Aug 23, 2007)

An excellent (though rather technical) book on bread is Jeffrey Hamelman's Bread: A Baker's Book of Techniques and Recipes






*The section Breads Made with Preferments (about 50 pp from the published book) is available for viewing, printing or download to your computer by  clicking on this link.* The file is in Adobe Acrobat Reader format.

Among its many delights are recipes for baguettes, ciabatta, country bread, potato bread, whole wheat bread and multigrain bread. There are typically several variations for each type of bread.

Home bread bakers with some experience will fiind this download very valuable. I think it is a good introduction to using preferments; it has many recipes with detailed instructions. The book (and this section) is not, however, for the beginning bread baker. 

Jeffrey Hamelman is a professional baker and instructor at King Arthur Flour company.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks, sub.  Just what I have been looking for.  I've copied it and put it in my "bread" section.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks, I've saved it as well.


----------



## Chausiubao (Aug 23, 2007)

sounds awesome, I'll have to check this out


----------

